# Perkiomenville, PA - Gorgeous adult male



## FlyByNight (Feb 16, 2004)

"Rex is a gorgeous adult male German Shepherd who is in need of a home. He's a friendly guy who has got a lot of energy. He needs to go to a home where he can burn some of that energy. Come visit Rex at the shelter and see what a great dog he is in person."

$50.00 to spring this very pretty boy from the Montgomery County SPCA.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

WOW!







And only $50. what a deal!


----------



## FlyByNight (Feb 16, 2004)

Forgot to include the link ..... http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12721556

I know, that price can't be beat! And he's beautiful!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

How does a dog like that end up homeless?????


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

stunning


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, what a gorgeous boy.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Is this a kill shelter?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

It's a very good shelter in terms of....very rescue friendly...and they try very very hard!!!!! 
I wouldn't call it a high kill shelter. 
They had that pair of GSD's at this shelter forever...remember them? Can't remember their names off hand...remember they wanted to keep them together.......


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

OK, so he is probably not in immediate danger.
Stunning boy...


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Maryann
It was Max and Dutchess


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I think the contact there is Chris....tries very hard to hold onto the GSDs and place them.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I had someone go and evaluate him yesterday. He is a nice dog and got along with his young son. The shelter said he is dog aggressive. He has been adopted 5 times and returned. When they walked him through the facility he put his nose to the cages and didn't react.

I think he just needs to go to a home that is GSD savy.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

FIVE TIMES!!! OMG! You're right Mark.

It's a wonder the dog isn't completely nuts. A no nonsense handler that doesn't put up with the supposed dog agression would help him immensely. My two have been dog agressive on leash....but it's almost non existent now. We correct it at the FIRST sign....panting, staring etc....

This boy is VERY handsome...


----------



## FlyByNight (Feb 16, 2004)

Oh dear. He sounds very much like my late GSD - large, obnoxious, a little dog reactive, and the best companion I've ever had. 

I've been trying very hard to ignore the temptation to go see him... I'm only about an hour away. 

Was there any more to his evaluation? Was he responsive to people? Has he always been returned for dog issues, or is there more to it than that?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

"He is a nice dog and got along with his young son"

He was fine with people.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: FlyByNightOh dear. He sounds very much like my late GSD - large, obnoxious, a little dog reactive, and the best companion I've ever had.
> 
> I've been trying very hard to ignore the temptation to go see him... I'm only about an hour away.
> 
> Was there any more to his evaluation? Was he responsive to people? Has he always been returned for dog issues, or is there more to it than that?


I am confused. You are in MA and he is in PA. How are you an hour away?


----------



## FlyByNight (Feb 16, 2004)

Ah, sorry, to explain things: I do live in MA - my family lives in PA and I just happen to be visiting at the moment. 

I don't especially need a new dog right now. Things could get complicated.

On the other hand, I might be ok with that complication. I've dealt with a dog-reactive dog already, I've raised/owned several GSD's in the past, and I'm aware of what I would be getting myself into...

And mostly, I know that once I took him on, -if- I took him on, I would do right by him. I like challenges. I miss having a dog that demands something of me. And if he's like the other Shepherds I've had, it would be repaid back to me ten fold. 

I am conflicted though. Which is why initially I was trying to do my part by posting him, and then be done with it. More and more I'm terribly tempted to at least go see him and talk to the shelter staff. 

It may come to nothing. I may very well talk myself out of it. I just can't seem to forget about him.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump


----------

